# Mountain Shrimp Problem



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi. I have 2 large mountain shrimp in my tropical tank, but the last couple of days one of them has been acting oddly. Firstly, I found it lying on its side, and presumed for what ever reason that it had died. However, upon scooping him up, he started trying to get away, so was still alive. I noticed that someone or something had removed one of his legs!!! He's a fair size though, and I'm stumped as to what would be brave enough to to him harm. Anyway, since that moment, he scurried around the tank to various different spots and I thought everything was OK. But I have since found him motionless on his side a number of times, but each time I think he is dead and go to get him out he moves!

Anyone have any ideas as to what could be wrong with him? By all accounts the other mountain shrimp, algae shrimp, and all my other fish appear to be fine. I've tested the water to be sure and that is fine. I fear he's not eating too, and as such will die no matter what I try to do to help him.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you introduced any chemicals (i.e medications) containing copper to the aquarium? Copper is highly toxic to invertebrates and can cause them to become quite lethargic before death. I would also check the temperature, as I have known Mountain shrimp (_Atyoida bisculata_) to show lethargic behaviour at the lower end of the temperature scale.

It's also important to remember that all freshwater shrimp moult (being crustaceans, they shed their exoskeleton as they grow). This moulting occurs on the body and limbs, so this could be a reason as to why it appears that one of the legs is missing.


----------



## daveknight1979 (Sep 15, 2009)

thanks for advice.....but shrimpy died (


----------

